# taken at the wrong time.



## gossamer. (May 20, 2006)

this photo was taken when a friend && i were being stupid.
i was trying to capture him in a necklace.
but at the time i was taking the photo,
he decided to lick his finger,
& i was too bust concentrating on what he was about to do.
it still makes me laugh.






​


----------



## JohnMF (May 20, 2006)

hah, very fetching!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 9, 2006)

Talk about memories... reminds me of all the wedding reception pictures I have taken over the years with the bride's mouth open...  What they were doing god alone knows but they seldom look cute.

This is a memory you should keep.


----------

